# Waxing your boat



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Wish I had some of your free time.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Wish I had some of your free time.


My girls are grown up and actually enjoy casting feathers with me occasionally ... not a bad deal! Finally getting some of my time back


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ve been curious about this too. What wax do you use?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I used colinite fleetwax on my hull one time. It wasnt easy to polish off even with a machine. Like hard enough to not use it again.

Then I used ardex which I've been happy with

Woody was on the interior

I'd say a quality soap like chemical guys (dumb name a lot of their products are natural) is the most important thing between waxes


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi FJ - I am using Woody myself both top and hull. I really like the product. Do you need different one for the hull? How often do you apply woody on top?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

maerick,

Which Ardex product do you use?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

Most quality waxes should be good for a quarterly schedule, especially if garaged


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I started with Colonite Fleet but after 4 or 5 times went to Starbright Marine Polish with PTFE and won't go back. Easy to use and holds up longer.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Marsh Pirate said:


> maerick,
> 
> Which Ardex product do you use?
> 
> Thanks,


Ardex Ocean Polymer it lasts a long time and is easy to use


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RejeX on the hull, motor and bright work and Woody on the deck once every 3-4 months.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

2-3 times a year for me and I've been using 3M Liquid Marine Wax for several years with good results. Rupp AlumaGuard on the trailer and 3M Wax/Restorer on powder-coated bright work and the engine. The restorer wax does a great job of removing water spots caused by the calcium in the local water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

devrep said:


> I started with Colonite Fleet but after 4 or 5 times went to Starbright Marine Polish with PTFE and won't go back. Easy to use and holds up longer.


Great product! Just beware that the ptfe is very hard to remove if repairs are needed! It just moves around when your wiping and you can not see it. Only saying this so if you ever need repairs, let the tech know so he can get you a good repair!


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Three times a year for me. I pay someone to wash and wax though. When my boat was fully covered, I had it professionally detailed once a year.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Back when I had fiberglass hulls, Nu-Finish liquid did the job.
Easy on, easy off, good protection, cheap.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nu finish is good stuff too. I remember when it first came out, people thought it was new fangled hype.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

For those who use on the deck does it make it slippery when wet? 

I have one spot on my deck that is always a nimble step especially when wet.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

freeclimber said:


> For those who use on the deck does it make it slippery when wet?
> 
> I have one spot on my deck that is always a nimble step especially when wet.


I found Woody wax to be slippery then I read the directions


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you wouldn't use wax or polish on your deck other than woody wax. As far as I know anyway.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Depends on how many coats you put on. If you use a pressure washer to rinse/wash off, you need to re-wax. If you use a harsh soap or chemical cleaner, you need to re-wax. If your boat is waxed properly, you should be able to use a dry microfiber cloth to wipe most spots/stains without rinsing. A lot depends on how clean it stays. If most days only require a light salt removal rinse without much scrubbing then you should definitely be fine with quarterly.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I use StarBrite marine wax on the hull and smooth surfaces 2 or three times a year and woody wax the nonskid about every 4th trip or so.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Funny thing.. I recently had this conversation with a friend... he's a yacht captain, several years experience.. currently hes on an 80' yacht and also works the owners son's 70'er. The owner's also drive the boats, but he's official captain, he wants to get on as a harbor pilot and has hundreds of hours as a captain, has worked a few ships but wants to be home with new wifey and baby most of the time, they met working a 180' in the French Rivera. On this current job the guy pays him well, including a new full size Nissian pickup (the owner ows Nissan dealers here and Ohio).. so as the captain his real job is keeping the yacht's clean, running in top condition and if the owner wants it in the Bahamas, North Carolina, or Cuba he gets it there clean and purty.

He says in the industry the standard for guys in his position who spend part of every day cleaning and shining up pretty yacht's is Colonite. Fleet Wax liquid as base product, every couple months depending on weather and sun exposure, then the 925 Fiberglass Boat wax as top coat and general use daily as needed to shine stuff up.
Now knowing him, hes not a detailer, its a simple to use product that does a good enuf job without a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

When I brought my new boat home 2 months ago, I did a quick detail...light polish with the Flex and a white pad with Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6. Followed by Gtechniq Panel Wipe and Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light ceramic coating. Water and/or the foam canon wash will not even stick to the treated surfaces...very hydrophobic . The center console and engine cover are holding up extremely well after two months. Time will tell on the hull, but the hull takes a lot more abuse, so I'm hoping for 4-6 months of solid beading protection.


----------

